
Advice to Entrepreneurs:  Been There... Done That... Here’s How  - iamelgringo
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/26/business/smallbusiness/26hunt.html?ref=smallbusiness
======
optimal
Heh, the first sentence tells you how to be a successful management
consultant: only work for companies who are already good at what they do!

------
edw519
Some good advice.

Some horrendous advice:

Start a business because you hate working for someone else? Huh? You ALWAYS
work for someone else, just not always an employer.

Give your employer more than his money's worth? Sounds like a recipe for being
a better employee.

He never mentions the most important thing of all: Provide something people
want.

